# i7 7700k H100iv2 in Prime95 bis zu 100 Grad!



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit einen i7700k zugelegt mit einer Corsair H100iv2. Zu meinem kompletten Setup findet ihr unten ein paar Screens aus CPU-Z. Der Ram kann leider von CPU-Z nicht ausgelesen werden, es handelt sich um 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 2400.
Mein Problem ist im IDLE sind die Temps zwischen 30 - 45 Grad, beim Gaming sind die Temps zwischen 70-80 Grad und unter Prime95 (siehe Screenshot) gehen die Temps über 90 Grad, teilweise bis an die absolute Schmerzgrenze 100 Grad. Ich habe die Wärmeleitpaste (Arctic MX4) erneuert, nochmal getestet ob alles richtig sitzt und konnte feststellen das eine Schraube locker geworden ist bzw. nicht richtig montiert war von vornerein, dass habe ich jetzt alles behoben, aber die oben beschriebenen Temps sind sozusagen nach dem Fix, vorher war es noch schlimmer. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl der Radiator nimmt die Wärme nicht richtig auf bzw. gibt Sie nicht ab, ich hatte die H100iv2 vorher auf einem FX8350.. bei dem kam immer ein richtiger warmer Luftstrom aus dem Radiator, dass ist jetzt garnicht mehr so, an der Temperatur des Radiators ändert sich auch kaum was (siehe Screenshots). Ist meine WaKü defekt? Die Pumpe und die Lüfter laufen wie gewohnt...  Die verschiedenen Modi in Corsair Link bringen auch keine richtige Besserung, höchstens 1-2 Grad Unterschied. Meine H100iv2 hatte schonmal einen Pumpendefekt, dann habe ich vom Händler direkt eine neue bekommen, das war allerdings auf einem anderen Setup.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp!

Gruß sunwall97


----------



## drstoecker (20. August 2017)

Läuft die Pumpe und die Lüfter auf 100%?
laut Screenshot laufen die Lüfter von der aio nicht, 0rpm.
Lade dir auch mal die aktuelle cpuz Version hier runter 

CPU-Z - Download - ComputerBase


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Es gibt bereits 3 neuere Bios Versionen für das Mainboard ! Da könnte man ruhig mal ein Update machen um Fehler der Lüftersteuerung zu minimieren
und warum nutzt du eine CPU-Z Version von Mitte 2015 ? Bei solchen Threads fragt man sich ob die Ernst gemeint sind oder von AMD Trollen kommen.


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2017)

Bei 1,24V wundert mich die Temperatur ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ist im BIOS zufällig irgendein ein "AllCore Turbo" aktiv?


----------



## type_o (20. August 2017)

@ H100i V2: wenn der Radi nicht mal 'Pubswarm' wird, is wohl die Pumpe defekt! 
@ OC: wer bitte setzt den Multipler auf 175 und den Bus Speed auf 23,98? Und das bei einer K-CPU? 
Und dann noch so eine hohe VCore!


----------



## ASD_588 (20. August 2017)

Teste mal mit ner alten Prime version von 2011 den die benuzt kein AVX das eine last erzeugt die man nie haben wird.


----------



## ForrestGump (20. August 2017)

Der 7700 Intel ist halt ein richtiger HITZKOPF !!


----------



## claster17 (20. August 2017)

Verglichen mit Heizwell ist KBL eiskalt.

@TE
Beschaff dir erstmal aktuelle Software, die deine Hardware auch korrekt auslesen kann.


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Läuft die Pumpe und die Lüfter auf 100%?
> laut Screenshot laufen die Lüfter von der aio nicht, 0rpm.
> Lade dir auch mal die aktuelle cpuz Version hier runter
> 
> CPU-Z - Download - ComputerBase



Also die Pumpe und Lüfter laufen 100%, das Mainboard hatte die Steuerung übernommen, das habe ich ohne jegliche Temperaturänderungen jetzt geändert. Aktuelle Version hab ich mal geladen.



0ssi schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits 3 neuere Bios Versionen für das Mainboard ! Da könnte man ruhig mal ein Update machen um Fehler der Lüftersteuerung zu minimieren
> und warum nutzt du eine CPU-Z Version von Mitte 2015 ? Bei solchen Threads fragt man sich ob die Ernst gemeint sind oder von AMD Trollen kommen.



Ja, ich weiß das es hier Updates gibt, diese haben allerdings laut Patch Notes keinerlei Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung des Systems.. habe jetzt sicherheitshalber mal die neueste Rev installiert, ohne eine Besserung. Ja CPU-Z hatte ich noch rumfliegen, hab ich jetzt auch aktualisiert, hilft mir aber bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.



claster17 schrieb:


> Verglichen mit Heizwell ist KBL eiskalt.
> 
> @TE
> Beschaff dir erstmal aktuelle Software, die deine Hardware auch korrekt auslesen kann.



Ist erledigt. Kann ich irgendetwas posten, dass du mir eventuell helfen kannst?



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Teste mal mit ner alten Prime version von 2011 den die benuzt kein AVX das eine last erzeugt die man nie haben wird.



Ja, ist auch eine Möglichkeit, allerdings habe ich ja im IDLE schon manchmal bis zu 50 Grad, völlig unbegründet, deshalb hilft mir das leider auch nicht weiter mit einer älteren Prime Version zu arbeiten.




type_o schrieb:


> @ H100i V2: wenn der Radi nicht mal 'Pubswarm' wird, is wohl die Pumpe defekt!
> @ OC: wer bitte setzt den Multipler auf 175 und den Bus Speed auf 23,98? Und das bei einer K-CPU?
> Und dann noch so eine hohe VCore!



Sind alles nur Auto Einstellungen des Boards, eventuell hast du ein paar Tipps wie ich es am besten manuell einstelle das meine Temps anschaulich werden? Der Radiator wird beim Gaming bis zu 40 Grad warm, hab es eben nochmal getestet, mehr aber nicht.




blautemple schrieb:


> Bei 1,24V wundert mich die Temperatur ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ist im BIOS zufällig irgendein ein "AllCore Turbo" aktiv?



Ja, ich könnte die Spannung etwas runterstellen, aber ist das wirklich die Ursache? Welche Einstellung könnte man mal probieren? 0,9V? Ich finde keine AllCore Turbo Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im BIOS.


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2017)

https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/c/7/6/6/f9cb668cff75c9adbd6a7447ba805949b0e5.pdf

Auf Seite 57 steht was von "All Core Turbo". Was ist da denn eingestellt? Und ja die CPU wird wegen der Spannung so extrem heiß, 1,24V ist ungeköpft schon sehr viel


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

1,25V ist doch die "Standard" Core Voltage des 7700K, oder ? Da sollten selbst 5Ghz kein Problem für eine AIO sein denn ein High End Luftkühler schafft das auch. Wird wohl defekt sein.


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/c/7/6/6/f9cb668cff75c9adbd6a7447ba805949b0e5.pdf
> 
> Auf Seite 57 steht was von "All Core Turbo". Was ist da denn eingestellt? Und ja die CPU wird wegen der Spannung so extrem heiß, 1,24V ist ungeköpft schon sehr viel



Danke für die Anwort. Hier kann man den Takt für jeden einzelnen Kern einstellen . Also bei der Spannungseinstellung steht alles auf Auto, wie stelle ich hier mein i7 am besten ein? Wo fange ich ungefähr an, dass ich die perfekte Spannung einstellen kann? Habe mal den Bench von CPU-Z laufen lassen, hier wird er ähnlich beim Gaming so ca. 73 Grad im Durchschnitt warm, ich denke damit lässt es sich leben bei 100%? Die Prime95 Benches sind sowieso nicht realistisch, ich würde die Spannung trotzdem gerne optimieren um die IDLE Temps in den Griff zu bekommen.

OC Settings All Core Turbo: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2017)

Deaktiviere bitte mal den Enhanced Turbo.

Edit: OK gerade mal nachgeduckt was der Enhanced Turbo bei MSI genau macht, der erweitert die Default Turbostufen, dabei wird also auch automatisch die Spannung vom Board erhöht. Das sollte definitiv deaktiviert werden. Keine Ahnung warum die Boardhersteller so einen Quark standardmäßig aktivieren


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Deaktiviere bitte mal den Enhanced Turbo.
> 
> Edit: OK gerade mal nachgeduckt was der Enhanced Turbo bei MSI genau macht, der erweitert die Default Turbostufen, dabei wird also auch automatisch die Spannung vom Board erhöht. Das sollte definitiv deaktiviert werden. Keine Ahnung warum die Boardhersteller so einen Quark standardmäßig aktivieren



Also, ich hab den Enhanced Turbo Modus jetzt deaktiviert, ein bisschen niedriger sind die Temps jetzt beim Gaming, liegen jetzt ca.  -6-7 Grad niedriger bei 65-70 Grad. Was mich immer noch stutzig macht ist, dass der Radiator kaum über 35 Grad warm wird.


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> 1,25V ist doch die "Standard" Core Voltage des 7700K, oder ? Da sollten selbst 5Ghz kein Problem für eine AIO sein denn ein High End Luftkühler schafft das auch. Wird wohl defekt sein.



Hmm, sind alles Auto Settings, also mehrere Leute haben hier Probleme, ist halt die Frage ob es wirklich meine WaKü ist oder obs an den Einstellungen liegt.  Habe hier noch diesen Artikel gefunden von Toms Hardware... 

Intel: Plotzliche Hitzespitzen bei i7-7700 und i7-7700K sind normal

Der hat ähnliche Temps wie ich, leider stehen die IDLE temps nicht mit drin.


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Wie hoch ist denn die Core Voltage unter Last und welche Prime95 Version nutzt du weil zwischen 26.6 ohne AVX und einer aktuelle Version liegen 10°C.
Wenn keine Warme Luft von den Lüftern des Radiators kommt dann dürfte doch eigentlich klar sein, daß irgend etwas nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, oder ?


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Core Voltage unter Last und welche Prime95 Version nutzt du weil zwischen 26.6 ohne AVX und einer aktuelle Version liegen 10°C.
> Wenn keine Warme Luft von den Lüftern des Radiators kommt dann dürfte doch eigentlich klar sein, daß irgend etwas nicht so ist wie es sein sollte, oder ?



Also die CoreV unter Last ist so bei 1,1-1,2V. Da kommt schon warme Luft raus, hab den Radiator jetzt mal bis 40 Grad bekommen, das kommt mir aber im Vergleich zum vorigen Setup (FX 8350 und H100iv2) etwas wenig vor.
Ich nutze die 29.1, mit 27,9 hab ich allerdings genau das gleiche Ergebnis. Also beim Gaming hab ich jetz mal bisschen genauer gemessen, in PUBG geht er so auf 55-60 Grad. Das einzige was mich jetzt noch stört ist eben diese hohe IDLE Temp. Im CPU-Z Bench geht er nachdem Enhanced Modus auf Off maximal auf 70 Grad, das ist vollkommen okay würd ich sagen.


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Bei Prime95 schwankt die Core Voltage zwischen 1,1-1,2V ? Welcher Takt liegt da an ? Wie gesagt nur bis Version 26.6 war es ohne AVX was die CPU unnötig stark belastet.


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bei Prime95 schwankt die Core Voltage zwischen 1,1-1,2V ? Welcher Takt liegt da an ? Wie gesagt nur bis Version 26.6 war es ohne AVX was die CPU unnötig stark belastet.



Also unter Last taktet er immer mit 4,4Ghz... später throttled er dann ab 100 Grad.. man kann die AVX Rate senken, aber gut, dann macht es kein Sinn mehr mit Prime95 zu benchen.


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Das ist definitiv nicht normal und nur eine andere AIO würde Klarheit bringen. Hab schon oft gelesen, daß die Teile mit der Zeit verschleißen und dann nicht mehr ordentlich arbeiten.

10 Min. Prime95@5Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunwall97 (20. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht normal und nur eine andere AIO würde Klarheit bringen. Hab schon oft gelesen, daß die Teile mit der Zeit verschleißen und dann nicht mehr ordentlich arbeiten.
> 
> 10 Min. Prime95@5Ghz
> 
> ...



Okay, ja das ist auf jeden Fall als Vergleichswert sehr hilfreich. Mit welcher WaKü kühlst du denn? Kannst du mir eventuell noch sagen wie warm dein Radiator wird so als Vergleichswert? Dann werde ich mir die Tage mal nen anderen Kühler besorgen und weiter testen. Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Alpenföhn Olymp 55€.


----------

